# Alternatives to Klean Prep



## sonardestruction

Hi people

just wondering if anyone would know any alternatives to Klean Prep - I had a violent reaction to the stuff last time I took it and am actually scared to take it again..

I really can't believe they made it vanilla flavoured as well. I loved vanilla 

Anyway - based in the UK - have another colonoscopy booked and was wondering if anyone could suggest an alternative I could ask for/demand?

thanks so much

Jamie :ybatty:


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

There are others. Moviprep and picolax are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.
They are all pretty nasty though!


----------



## sonardestruction

Thanks for the swift reply! the Moviprep looks a bit better as a lot less volume to drink 

already been reading about the picolax today and it sounds awful too lol... 

I appreciate your help :lol2:


----------



## tsm1110

miralax works well.its is basically tasteless.before my recent small bowel resection i used this and mixed it with 64oz of Gatorade.it is in a powder form.much easier than any other prep i have used.


----------



## sonardestruction

Thanks very much for the suggestion of miralax - i'll look into it to see where I can get it here in the UK


----------



## SarahD

Citramag doesn't taste too bad and it's a really small quantity to drink (about 400ml I think). It gave me dreadful cramps though which I never had with Klean Prep. Everyone reacts differently though.


----------



## tsm1110

i also found it online through amazon.com.the one i bought was a 21.5oz,36 dose but i didnt have to finish it as it did the job.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/MiraLAX-Pow...e=UTF8&qid=1369770113&sr=1-3&keywords=miralax


----------



## sonardestruction

Thanks again for the new replies, ill check out Citramag too. Thanks for sending me the amazon link, very handy, do you think I should ask the doctors for one of the alternatives mentioned or  will I just get them myself and get on with it? I only found this site today and really appreciate all the replies - its been interesting reading everyone's issues, tips and advice.


----------



## tsm1110

I would ask your doctor if he would be ok with it.every time i had a colonoscopy i had to take some awful bowel prep prescribed by my GI.it was clear liquid in a small bottle that you mix with water.it made me gag and almost vomit.my first experience with miralax was in April before a surgery prescribed by the surgeon.so my next colonoscopy is to be in oct. to see if things are healing properly and I plan on asking my GI if i can prep with miralax.it does the same thing and we should have a choice on what works best for us.


----------



## hainman

i always call the desk at the hospital for fleet or picolax,one of them is a wee bottle you add to a cup of water and the other is 2 bottles so its far less to drink,and works basically the same.


----------



## lizbeth

I've used movaprep and picolax, I think I preferred the picolax cos it was a very small amount to take compared to the other one.  I would definitely mention the problem you had with the klean prep to your GI, that wat they can prescribe an alternative for you, if necessary refuse the klean prep, but I'm sure it won't be a problem. Good luck hope the prep and the scope goes ok, take care and keep in touch.....Oh and welcome to the forum. :ghug:


----------



## sonardestruction

good advice TSM1110 - i'lll ask the doc. makes sense really  def should be our choice as you say.

Hainman - anything which isn't vanilla flavour and 4 litres is good for me  Klear Prep was vile, i ended up missing my colonosopy as I was too ill from the stuff to be moving anywhere for about 4 days after taking it. Which hospital you been going to? I've got Gartnavel - a Dr Dover... I'm still trying to find out his first name but hope it's not Benjamin...

Lizbeth - thanks for the advice and the welcome  lovely to hear from you


----------



## hainman

me 2 sonardestruction,im actually thinking of bining him though as he's been as usefull as a chocolate fire guard the last year.if it wasnt for sandra the IBD nurse i would be left to rot,
haha na its simon,he is pally with the nurse who lives next door to me,im due in the 24th july for big op under mr molloy,its been one hell of a struggle to get this far with Dr dover....


----------



## sonardestruction

Heheh oh right, I suppose it would be just a bit too strange if it was benjamin. What operation will you be getting in July? Hope it all goes well for you, I know how worried I been just for the colonoscopy never mind any ops.
I wonder if he would be so useless if you were going private, just searched  him  an it looks like he got plenty private work his way...


----------



## lsgs

I've used Fleet phosphosoda and Picolax before. Picolax was fine, not much to drink and absolutely no cramping pain at all. No nausea. Possibly a little more erm violent than Fleet but more than manageable. 

Fleet was fine, although it took a long time to work with me (6 hours) and caused a lot of pain and nausea in that time. I also had quite a lot of abdominal pain on the 2nd day of prep. I would do either prep again though.


----------



## xSophiexx

Omg i had Moviprep and all i can say is it induced exorcist style puke no warning just alllll came up over my wall and tv haha too much volume 4litres i think and tastes like salty lemon toilet cleaner URGHHH. Picolax is 2 SMALL glasses and tastes like Orange calpol.. MUCH easier on the tummy especially if you struggled with klean prep. Really not bad and i am a sensitive soul lol. That would be my prep of choice hope all goes well.


----------



## xSophiexx

Also get doc to prescribe it mine is happy with picolax.. its generally used for surgery


----------



## hainman

haha ye ben Dover would be funny,obviously his parents didnt have a sense of humour 
im in for stoma,ive been through all the meds and only the pred steriods is keeping me out a flare,ye they all work out the Nuefeild at bloody dear rates,i was thinking of going private but once you do that,get your treatment,bang your back with the nhs so i wasnt prepared to line his pockets just to end up back with him on nhs anyway,
Every time i go in to see him,which is every 6 months im lucky if i get the seat warm before im back out the door,it took him 6 months to write a referal letter to the surgeon,and that was me hounding him and his secretary every day.and this was him telling me i need the op,imminently.... wouldnt need to be anything wrong with you eh...
to be honest i dont mind the colonoscopy,its the endoscopy i HATE!!!plus ye get a wee kip with the colonoscopy lolgood luck with the scope,by the way he does the scopes,


----------



## UnXmas

I've always been given picolax. I didn't know we were allowed to choose! But I think how people react is probably a lot to do with the state of each person's digestive system as much as the type of laxative used. I didn't find picolax bad given what its used for.

I've been given enemas before too - not for a colonoscopy though, for bowel surgery. It's better than a laxative because it's so much quicker, you don't have to spend a whole 24 hours being affected like you do with the laxatives - you can eat normally up until the morning of the surgery and then it probably took me about an hour or two to have a nurse give the enema and for its effects to finish. But its worse because you have to deal with the diarrhoea in a hospital, where the toilets are used by other patients as well so you don't get the sense of privacy and comfort you can have at home.

I've always wondered how necessary prepping is. I've cheated before now when I was supposed to be on a clear liquid diet, and, when I called them, the hospital allowed me to skip the laxative part as I had diarrhoea anyway. It didn't affect the test at all, they didn't notice and the images were clear (if was a barium follow through). I've also had bowel surgery with no prep whatsoever. I do wonder sometimes whether the prep is absolutely necessary.


----------



## lizbeth

xSophiexx said:


> Omg i had Moviprep and all i can say is it induced exorcist style puke no warning just alllll came up over my wall and tv haha too much volume 4litres i think and tastes like salty lemon toilet cleaner URGHHH. Picolax is 2 SMALL glasses and tastes like Orange calpol.. MUCH easier on the tummy especially if you struggled with klean prep. Really not bad and i am a sensitive soul lol. That would be my prep of choice hope all goes well.


This made me laugh...I had movoprep and out tasted yuck!! Though I never tasted lemon toilet cleaner so I can't compare.  Thanks for the giggle. :ghug:


----------



## xSophiexx

Lol Lizbeth its what i imagine it to taste like! The exorcist puke over the tv did not make my boyfriend giggle i know that much! gotta laugh or else well cry ay!


----------



## lizbeth

I can imagine not lol. :ghug:


----------



## Axelfl3333

Try to avoid moviprep its foul!!my body knows it minging and recycles it almost immediately comes out the same way it went in,horrible it comes out automatically.i,m never having it again
Good luck


----------



## purdueCrohns

I second the Miralax/64 oz Gatorade prep.  It was the easiest prep I've ever done.  For the older folks on here... Fleet... oh man was that stuff the worst.  Fleet was the most painful thing I've ever ingested.  I would recommend not choosing a flavor you don't like because you probably won't like it after haha.


----------



## Jennifer

Suprep was the easiest one I've done. Always contact your GI about the type of prep you'd like to use. Even if you purchase your own they can instruct you on how much would be good enough for a scope for a person your size.


----------



## Lisa

I use Miralax - and buy it in the local Wal-Mart as it is not a prescription here, and cheaper to buy over the counter.  Last time I think I even went with the generic brand  - which was even cheaper - and had no issues.  

GoLytely/Fleet was the WORST!....feel nauseated even thinking aobut it and I haven't used that one in years now!!!


----------



## sonardestruction

hmmmph.. I've been calling the GI unit several times everyday for the last couple of weeks for them to send me something other than Klear Prep.. No one has been answering the phone, so I thought I'd just get some other stuff from a chemist, been to 3 now and they have all said that they can't supply anything and I will have to take the Klean Prep as that is the only thing that I am allowed to use if given it by hospital. boo. looks like i'm going to be unwell for the next couple of weeks again after the vile stuff. 

Thanks to everyone that suggested another option, unfortunately I've not got any options this time :confused2:


----------



## SarahD

Could you call the endoscopy unit, rather than the GI unit? They might be able to help...worth a try.


----------

